

Ask YC: What language is most popular among YC startups? - olalonde

What programming language is most popular among YC startups, especially in the SaaS market?<p>Not trying to start a "language war", just wondering which one is most popular at the moment for web development.
======
dlevine
Probably either Ruby (Rails) or Python (Django). Although there are still a
lot of people using PHP.

~~~
andyjdavis
Ruby and Python get all the headlines but I suspect there's a huge, largely
silent, population sticking with php. php isn't cool and it's not the best
environment in the world but it's the default language for a lot of people.

I'm mostly a php developer but I'm getting to know Ruby now.

